
Show HN: Intake for Apple Watch- track meals as easy as ordering at a restaurant - billions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DCm21DD70c
======
billions
App Store url: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1038797172?pt=194...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1038797172?pt=1947966&ct=EM&mt=8)

